# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите плиз

## anhen-n

Не могу сделать ценники

----------


## agan

да запросто звони мтс 912-536-25-01

----------


## vovchicnn

> Не могу сделать ценники


Так легко: берёшь лист, разрисовываешь на квадратики, пишешь маркером всякую глупость/умность. Потом самое сложное: берёшь ножницы и разрезаешь по линиям. Вот.
*P.S.: а если серьёзно, то укажи для какого релиза, желательно предполагаемый внешний вид, откуда вызывать процедуру: как внешнюю (с фильтрами), из документов и т.д. Please, писать в личку.*

----------

